# New Century collapse sends shockwaves across the biggest lenders on Wall Street



## Kimosabi (6 April 2007)

Here we go, it's going to get ugly...



> *New Century collapse sends shockwaves across the biggest lenders on Wall Street*
> 
> Goldman Sachs has emerged as the single biggest creditor of New Century, the American sub-prime mortgage lender, which filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy last night, after writing $60 billion (£30.4 billion) of American home loans.
> 
> ...




http://business.timesonline.co.uk/t...ectors/banking_and_finance/article1610364.ece


----------

